# Fresh v Saltwater Trolling Motors



## AUPKT (Mar 10, 2009)

If I mostly fish in fresh but with an occasional trip to salt 3-4 weekends a year, would I need a saltwater TM?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

No, just rinse your trolling motor really good. We have a carolina skiff with a fresh water trolling motor and take it to the bays every now and then and have no corrosion. We just rinse it with a water hose after we get it.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Feb 15, 2013)

I would get a saltwater even if I fished freshwater mostly. I have had both and the freshwater models seem to corrode on the mounting bracket really quickly.


----------



## AUPKT (Mar 10, 2009)

It sounds bad but I just don't really want a white one


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Just to throw this out there, ours is a motorguide.


----------



## Rich (Oct 3, 2007)

Use of a freshwater motor in a saltwater environment will void your warrantee in most cases. A lesson I learned first hand. Something to think about before you purchase....


----------



## luredinn (Jun 16, 2008)

Use of a freshwater motor in a saltwater environment will void your warrantee in most cases. A lesson I learned first hand. Something to think about before you purchase

bull sh**. don't know who told you this have used 3 different tour editions motorguides black ones over the last 12 years commerical fishing (75-80 trips a year) in only salt water and none of them has every been washed with fresh water unless they got rained on all have had warranty work done by fox's trolling motors in mobile. Yes they do look like hell after about 3 years but its a fishing boat not garage queen.


----------



## Rich (Oct 3, 2007)

*Just in case you had a difficult time finding it...I highlighted it for you. *

*http://www.minnkotamotors.com/service/warranty_information/warranty_4.aspx *

*Use of a freshwater motor in a saltwater environment will void your warrantee in most cases. A lesson I learned first hand. Something to think about before you purchase*




*Warranty on Minn Kota Trolling Motors*



*Minn Kota Limited Lifetime warranty on Composite Shaft and Limited Two-Year warranty on entire product*

*Composite Shaft*
Johnson Outdoors Marine Electronics, Inc. warrants to the original purchaser that the composite shaft of the purchaser’s Minn Kota trolling motor is free from defects in materials and workmanship appearing within the original purchaser’s lifetime. Johnson Outdoors Marine Electronics, Inc. will provide a new shaft, free of charge, to replace any composite shaft found to be defective more than two (2) years after the date of purchase. Providing such a new shaft shall be the sole and exclusive liability of Johnson Outdoors Marine Electronics, Inc. and the sole and exclusive remedy of the purchaser for breach of this warranty; and purchaser shall be responsible for installing, or for the cost of labor to install, any new composite shaft provided by Johnson Outdoors Marine Electronics, Inc.
*Entire Product*
Johnson Outdoors Marine Electronics, Inc. warrants to the original purchaser that the purchaser’s entire Minn Kota trolling motor is free from defects in materials and workmanship appearing within two (2) years after the date of purchase. Johnson Outdoors Inc. will, at its option, either repair or replace, free of charge, any parts, including any composite shaft, found to be defective during the term of this warranty. Such repair or replacement shall be the sole and exclusive liability of Johnson Outdoors Marine Electronics, Inc. and the sole and exclusive remedy of the purchaser for breach of this warranty.
*Terms Applicable to Both Warranties*
*These limited warranties do not apply to motors used commercially or in saltwater*, nor do they cover normal wear and tear, blemishes that do not affect the operation of the motor, or damage caused by accidents, abuse, alteration, modification, misuse or improper care or maintenance. DAMAGE TO MOTORS CAUSED BY THE USE OF REPLACEMENT PROPELLERS OR OTHER REPLACEMENT PARTS NOT MEETING THE DESIGN SPECIFICATIONS OF THE ORIGINAL PROPELLER AND PARTS WILL NOT BE COVERED BY THIS LIMITED WARRANTY. The cost of normal maintenance or replacement parts which are not defective are the responsibility of the purchaser.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Just flush it really good with fresh water, if you can submerge it in fresh water and let it run for a couple minutes thats even better.


----------



## AUPKT (Mar 10, 2009)

I went with a motorguide their warranties aren't voided by saltwater while minnkotas are.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I ran my Motor Guide in saltwater for 14yrs the only reason I got another one is to go 24v Guess what kind I bought and who I bought it from?


----------



## luredinn (Jun 16, 2008)

*pride in workmanship*

Rich you need to reread my post never mentioned minn-kota .Was talking about motor-guide. Have owned both and had problems with both, but motorguide has never questioned how or where I used their product. Vernon @ fox's trolling motors said he'd never seen motors with as many hrs and abuse as mine yet they were still warrantyed . He suggested to mount video cam. on shaft to see just what these motors endure and send to motorguide could probabley get life time supply of motors for destruction testing for motorguide. That's the problem with things today products are built down to a price and not up to standard. In my book it's how you take care of your client base. motorguide has always stood behind their product with me and with that i'll always be only a motor guide user . :yes:


----------



## luredinn (Jun 16, 2008)

*pride in workmanship*

Rich you need to reread my post never mentioned minn-kota .Was talking about motor-guide. Have owned both and had problems with both, but motorguide has never questioned how or where I used their product. Vernon @ fox's trolling motors said he'd never seen motors with as many hrs and abuse as mine yet they were still warrantyed . He suggested to mount video cam. on shaft to see just what these motors endure and send to motorguide could probabley get life time supply of motors for destruction testing for motorguide. That's the problem with things today products are built down to a price and not up to standard. In my book it's how you take care of your client base. motorguide has always stood behind their product with me and with that i'll always be only a motor guide user . :yes:


----------



## Rich (Oct 3, 2007)

Luredinn, no negativity intended. I personally went thru a ton of bs when my new motor went south. I was on the phone with corporate constantly and after weeks of discussions, the fact I used It in saltwater was the final determination that I was out a lot of cash. Just sharing the fine print so someone can make a good financial decision when buying a motor. That was the last minn hanging off of my boat....


----------

